
The disappearing physicist, Ettore Majorana, and his elusive particle (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/74/networks/the-disappearing-physicist-and-his-elusive-particle
======
esturk
I wonder if we could use forensic genealogy to eliminate certain hypothesis to
where he went.

Take the hypothesis that he went to Argentina or Venezuela. And say that he
had children. Then it's possible to find a match between his relatives in
Italy with ones in South America no? If no matches are found, then it's highly
probable he didn't go to South America.

------
T-A
This should probably be mentioned:

[https://mysteriousfacts.com/the-mysterious-disappearance-
of-...](https://mysteriousfacts.com/the-mysterious-disappearance-of-ettore-
majorana-finally-solved/#The-Breakthrough-Discovery)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7870344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7870344).

